# No System Six for 2009?!?



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

LBS told me that the system six was going to be no more for 2009 and that the super six would be replaced with the super six omega (or grande, or something) and would be, you guessed it, lighter and stiffer. Then the system six would be replaced by some made in Taiwan carbon and that will be called the super six.

Has anyone heard this and what do you think? I think the system six is one of the best and innovative frames currently available.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I figured that would happen. Between the synapse, the 6-13 , and the six sisters, there's just a few too many bikes in the line up. Since the super is an improvement [and not much different than the system], I figured the system would get the axe before the others. The synapse sort of has it's own niche[ old slow fat guys like me] and the 6-13 seems like it is quickly becoming Cdale's budget carbon racer. That leaves the six sisters, which although they are both great bikes, unless there are large differences in production costs, which is doubtful, it's not going to be economicaly feasable for Cdale to support both of these bikes. It's hard enough for a dealer to stock one of these models in a decent selection of sizes, colors and components groups, but to try to have both would be a bit daunting to all but the largest dealers. Maybe the system could be a special order frameset, but that is even doubtful, IMO, as most shoppers are leaning towards the super at this time. We'll see, but you are probably correct, the system's days are numbered


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Strange that they would kill the System Six. I would have thought that they would eliminate the CAAD line since so many bikes are carbon these days. Would it have made more sense to have the Super Six, System Six & Six13 lines instead of killing the System Six all together? 

I will kill every Cannondale engineer if they create bladed seat stays for the Super Six. Already bought mine, which I must admit would have look far better with bladed seat stays (imho).

chl


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I haven't heard about the "death" of the SystemSix, but Cannondale has a relatively confusing road bike line for the non-Cannondale connouisseur to get their arms around. To wit:

CAAD9/8
Synapse
Six13
SystemSix
SuperSix

That's five road bikes, all of which have been used by at least one of Cannondale's sponsored pro teams since as recently as the 2006 race season. That's a lot of bikes concentrated for road biking only. 

I agree that the Synapse isn't going anywhere as it covers the relaxed fit/"performance" market, and the SuperSix is still too new/trendy to axe. The CAAD9 shouldn't be going anywhere because -- for aluminum-only purists -- it's arguably the best all-aluminum frame out there. That leaves the Six13 and SystemSix. I would think between those two, the SystemSix survives because it's essentially the improvement of the Six13. But if it's the more expensive of the two to produce . . .


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

I could see the Six13 getting cut. It's the red headed step child that rides like poo compared to the CAAD9 and System6.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

I am in full agreement, the six 13 is the one that should get cut. However, since it's the easier and probably cheaper one to assemble they will probably hold onto it since it can be their half aluminum and half carbon frame. Still, will that one be made in USA but then the higher end Super Six (ergo the old Synapse) be made oversees? Then back to made in American with the Super Six Omega or whatever they're going to call it. I mean I guess you can do that.

I have both the six 13 and the system six and I previously owned a CAAD 8. I am glad they are keeping the CAAD since it is such a great aluminum frame, no doubt the best, but the system six was/is one of the most innovative bikes out today. I am 188 pounds at 6'3" and the 63cm fits and is comfy and stiff. Sure there are other more compliant bikes, but I want stiff, stiff and while I could have gotten an aluminum the system six is more unique and just an all around more interesting ride. 

I thought cannondale was going to kill off or do something to the system six as I have the system six 1 and cannondale usually specs their bikes so great and yet on this one with dura ace they put the lousy Ksyrium Equipe wheels. Those wheels stink, whereas my old CAAD 8 R1000 and my six 13, both dura ace, came with ksyrium SL wheels - oh that the super six has the ultimate, the team and the 1 and the 2 with all good wheels, heck even the super six 3, their lowest in the line, has better wheels than the best system six as the super has elites compared to the lower Equipe. 

The irony is the system six bought cannondale their best-ever results in the pro peleton as all the victories including the mountain jersey in the tour were on the system six. The only rider to win at the tour on a super six was Hunter's stage win as there was only one frame size ready back then. 

Too bad, it looks like Cannondale might be going the boring carbon route all too quickly.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

does anyone have confirmation that they are cutting the systemsix from Cannondale? I was really hoping to get one next year. with the 09 rival...

That would suck


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

yeah. a guy on my team rides a systemsix and i absolutely LOVE the look of his bike with its beefy tubes. i might pick up a systemsix frame at the end of the year and build it up for next season just in case they do, in fact, discontinue it. i have no need for a super at this point as the bike is certainly much less of a factor in my performances thus far than i am...


----------



## jclondo (Jul 18, 2008)

*Its True NO more Cannondale System Six !!!*

I just came from my LBS, then I found the Cannondale Rep showing the 2009 Cannondale line. And Its true !!
No more Cannondale System Six from 2009, they will be offering the new Super Six "Hig Mod" in Team Liquigas with Campy 11, and other version with SRAM Red and the 2009 Mvic R-SYS 
The System Six will be replaced for de SIX
Basically the System Six was taken out of the mkt because his high production cost ( one of the reasons )

So now we have a truly CLASSIC !!!!!

:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, I have the catalog and it's true; no more System Six as jclondo says it's been replaced by all Six in Alluminum / Carbon or Full Carbon ranging from 1300 to 6700 in price.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

anybody know how to go about getting a 52 cm blue systemsix frameset from this year? i ordered a freaking 50 and i think its too small. im gonna be devastated if i cant get my hands on another frameset.


----------



## beaker151 (Feb 11, 2004)

*No System Six for 09*

Well I must say that I was also very blown away when my local lbs told me that the system six was going to be no longer. Now what really has me extremely teed off about this is the whole bb30 bottom bracket. Cannondale creates it, then gets FSA to go along and now a whole bb30 movement is picking up steam and I think this is a great thing. But now here is the part that I do not understand. If you are the one who creates the BB30 monster shouldnt you offer it to as many of your frames as possible. If you are going to drop the System Six with bb30 should you bring it back for the six13 so that there is a so called budget option available. You just use the FSA Gossamer BB30 cranks for the six13 and any of your other frames. So now if you want BB30 in Cannondale you have to drop the extra money to by on of the top tier frames Synapse SL1, Supersix and possibly the new CAAD9.

It does on make any sense to me on what they are doing with there 09 bikes. I understand that frames have to go from time to time but I deeply feel that this is a blunder on there part. and that if they opened the can of worms on the BB30 they should offer is to as many of there frames possible not hoard to the top flight.


----------



## jellybone (Mar 12, 2008)

beaker151 said:


> Make the world a better place and punch a Cdale rep in the face



ummm, dude you take things way too seriously.... that's a pretty ignorance comment, get a life son....


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Make the world a better place and punch a Cdale rep in the face[/QUOTE]

Punching my local Cannondale rep. is out of line. However, I do concur with your assessment of the BB30 offerings. I would definitely like to see this through out their entire line. Understand that BB30 has been advertised as a better design in reducing weight & increasing power transfer. These characteristics interest the racer and the avid performance rider. As such, Cannondale will ask a premium for this techonology.

A beginning rider or a local club rider may not find the BB30 design a necessity in an entry level or mid-range bicycle. After all, you have to justify the increase the cost of the BB30. I think that's why Cannondale hasn't made BB30 ubiquitous through out the entire line, in order to differentiate the high end, through the mid-tier and then onto the entry level designs. That is of course IMHO and I do not have access to any of Cannondale's marketing strategies.

This may be cost prohibitive but I would like to see Cannondale offer their bikes with some customisable features such as the inclusion of BB30 or a select number of custom paints. Trek and Pinarello have such programs, I believe. Ride hard and ride safely.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The reason Cannondale cut Six13 is due to profit margin where they compete with Super Six and System six and you could see why they cut this model for 09 product line up. The last BB30 on alum frame was Caad 7 and they only reserve this option for their high end models. As CHL mentioned there were a few MFG have make the BB30 available on select frames, did you see Look just release their latest weapon 50mm on the new crank set ? Last there is no reason to blame your local rep they got nothing to do with final decision on which product will get cut from the line up.


----------



## beaker151 (Feb 11, 2004)

*BB30 for all Cdales*

Ok I will refrain from my possible ignorant comments:yikes: 

I believe the removal of the system six will be a great loss of a great frame and one less option for bb30 in cannondales line up. What I do not understand is how does the company that creates a concept (bb30) that many are claiming to be a great thing(time will tell) not offer it on all the bikes. Yes the is the cost of bb30 cranks but is FSA not making the Gossamer in bb30 and if they want a model to not use a BB30 crank just use the frame adapter for non BB30. Oh yeah and if you choose to then goto BB30 cranks use the removal tool.

I have heard the cost of the System Six plus the number of bikes options was getting a little to big but look at trek they have more options than almost anyone. Plus wouldnt cannondale save money if they offered one BB option instead of the manufacturing two different BB types for the same model. 

That is just my thoughts, no matter how wrong they maybe.


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Too bad!*

I am pretty disappointed that Cannondale is not making the Six 13 or System Six for 09. 
I had a look at the 09 catalogue and the new models don't have much character. 
They are replacing the System Six with a aluminum bike with a carbon rear triangle. I also think the new bike is made oversees. 
Anyway, I will look in to buying a Six 13 or System Six before they are gone.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Contact your LBS and Cannondale still has plenty of the 08 available depending on your size, my friend just got his System Six Liquigas Ultegra for under $2700. Having the chance to own the two I prefered System Six over Six13 IMO, get the classic Cannondale bike while you can.


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

*S6*

Yeah I called a LBS and they had the 

08 System Six Team 1 on sale for 3230$

07 System Six Team 3 (Liguigas Color ) for 2500$

Not bad!

I cant decide if I should give the extra money for the SI crank. I dont know or havent read to much about the BB30. Any comments?

Thanks


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

g_5706 said:


> Yeah I called a LBS and they had the
> 
> 08 System Six Team 1 on sale for 3230$
> 
> ...


I have a six 13 and had a system six with BB30. I may go with another system six, however, I sold my system six for a few reasons. They are:
It was in team colors and I can't stand getting in the full team kit. Lame? Maybe. But the bike only looked good with the team kit otherwise it was a mess.
Compact Crank - I thought I would like this, I didn't. At all. A new BB30 crank non-compact cost too much so I was in a bit of a quandary.
My six 13 is a 2006 and would not have sold for much, while the system six was a 2008 and would have sold for around what I paid. Clearly the six 13 rides fine and so too are all the parts.


Here is what I liked on the bike:
BB30 - awesome. Much better Qfactor, this is the way
Stiff, Stiff - the bike is stiff but really refined
The 2007 colors - yup,Imight go with a used 2007, the half carbon half aluminum was one of the all time greats. Goes with everything and anything and just srceams efficient racing machine.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Perhaps you could wait for the FSA to release their BB30 crank version, I hope theier price would be lower than Cannondale. I started out with Campy Record and recently switch over to Cannondale SL Si crank with ceramic bearing and l really like the new set up.


----------



## beaker151 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Not Six 13 or System Six for 09*

Ok just like everyone we are all starting to piece together what cannondale has comming out for 09 and after looking at the 09 catalog today there will mixed emotions for sure. Even my lbs owner said he is very mixed about the new line up and that he is very glad he will be going to his new and bigger shop by the time they come out.

After going through the catalog they have not decreased the the number of bikes to be offered and more like added a few more to the mix. Also there looked to be an increased number of frames available with the bb30 option and not just in the top tier models only surprisingly. Most of the lower component models with bb30 will be using various FSA cranks. Sorry to the CAAD9 guys nothing about bb30 in this catalog so I advise start turning up the heat if you want it to be available this year.

Now as we all know that six13 and system six are no longer but will be replaced by the six frame line. If you a looking for a budget bike with bb30 the six series 5 will have it as a option. The six series 5 is the attempt to replace the six13 but as rumored it was have a front aluminum triangle and only carbon chain stays and seat stays and they look a little on the skinny side compared to most bikes. Gee alum front carbon rear are they going backwards here. The system six is to be replaced by the six frame in all series above 5; it is a full carbon frame with very large chain stays and a series 1 will run you about $3600 with bb30 fsa slk light cranks.

Now this was the most interesting is that there will be the option of full SRAM red on many of the Flag ship models, ie the high mod super six, supersix and high mod sysnapse. Also better save the money up for these because the high mod synapse with full SRAM red and the Mavic R-sys with black rim and red spoke nipples is to be about $6800. Ouch is all i have to stay.

Unfortunately i did have not have all the time needed to log in my head what the prices were for most of the bikes more into what was coming and going. Needless to say I feel there are more options than before, more avaliability to BB30 and possibly the need to go to about four cannondale dealers to test or see all the models.

I hope this helps, but likely to add more confusion and frustration to the loss of two quality frames with too short of a life span. Change really does suck sometime but only time will tell if this will be a good thing or bad.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I suppose it's still cheaper to have carbon put together over seas. Isn't the SystemSix made in the US, and aren't the carbon offerings from Taiwan? Makes sense from a cost cutting perspective.

I won't be upgrading from my SystemSix any time soon. It's really is a brilliant bike.


----------



## BigGiant (Aug 8, 2008)

I looked at the options for 2009, and there are a few changes that I noticed that were interesting. There will be no CAAD9 5 initially, though the rep said it was coming later. I was surprised to see the new "Six Carbon 6" would be a full carbon bike with 105 components and Mavic wheels, and was quoted the price of $1599. I really like this bike and will probably buy it. 

It looks like the Six13 series will be replaced by ones called "Six" with a number between 1 and 6 behind it which is a carbon/aluminum alloy bike with various componentry. I didn't study the high-end bikes because I can't afford one.

The Six Carbon series looks very nice and will be a good addition to the Cannondale line.


----------



## g_5706 (Aug 5, 2008)

"I was surprised to see the new "Six Carbon 6" would be a full carbon bike with 105 components and Mavic wheels, and was quoted the price of $1599. I really like this bike and will probably buy it"

Do you have any more info about this bike? Have you seen any pics posted anywhere of this bike?

Thanks

Another question I had is how can Cannondale be promoting the front carbon triangle rear aluminum, and then for 2009 just flip the design to front aluminum rear carbon and claim that this a great design? Whats the deal here?


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I have been tempted to buy a 08 system 6 from Mike's bikes. $2300 for a Ultegra double.
My dilema is that I have a CAAD 8 with a DA triple that is a very good bike. For me is is a comfortable, responcive bike that I ride about on the lousy roads in the Delta. I have a stiff bike I save for the bike trail- a 99 Y- Foil. 
Is the 6 that much better bike than the old CAAD 8? Worth spending the $ on another bike? If I bought it I would probably sell the CAAD 8. Any thoughts?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Get a Systems six while it last.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

zamboni said:


> Get a Systems six while it last.



I'll second that :thumbsup:

I went from a 2006 Six 13 (CAAD 8 rear triangle) to a System Six and have no regrets, it's that much better!


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

g_5706 said:


> "Another question I had is how can Cannondale be promoting the front carbon triangle rear aluminum, and then for 2009 just flip the design to front aluminum rear carbon and claim that this a great design? Whats the deal here?


My guess is that the new bike is an off the shelf bike, similar or identical to other brands and Cannondale is just buying it from Asia Inc. and will slap their name on it.

I just don’t see it as a Cannondale.

Well, since Cannondale was the last American bike out there, with the exception of Trek’s Madone and customs, I guess I will have to suck it up and buy an imported bike when I get my next one. At least it opens up more choices for me since there really isn’t much of a point in buying a Cannondale as it is essentially the same as a bunch of other bikes out there.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

For me from Caad3,7 then Six13 now System Six by far is the best fram eI had so far, just finished a Caad 9 for spare.


----------



## BigGiant (Aug 8, 2008)

I haven't seen any pics of it other than in the 09 catalog. It was available in silver or red, and looked like a great deal. I am thinking about ordering it, but do not really want to wait for 5 weeks for it to be delivered.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on a Jet Black System 6. Mike's bike had too good a price on a System 6-3. The sad part is that I will have to sell my CAAD 8 to help pay for it.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Great moved welcome to System Six club.


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

shibaman said:


> I pulled the trigger on a Jet Black System 6. Mike's bike had too good a price on a System 6-3. The sad part is that I will have to sell my CAAD 8 to help pay for it.


Do you mind me asking what you paid? Also, is this the black with the slight blue stripes in it?

Thanks. I'm curious and might look for end of year deals if the price is right.


----------

